# Please Help - Little market research for my studies



## Grafnik (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello and a good day to you all! 

I'm a student at the NHTV University in The Netherlands and I'm writing my graduation thesis this summer. The subject of my thesis is the telecommunications market in South Africa.
I'd like to do some market research by interviewing people, but unfortunately my students income does not allow travelling to your country  
Therefore I hope you could help me answering these questions. 

1. What's your age?
2. Do you live in an urban or rural part of South Africa?
3. Do you own 1 or more than 1 mobile phone?
4. On a monthly basis, how often do you use your mobile phone(s)? (approximately.)
5. On a monthly basis, how much do you pay for your mobile phone bill?
6. Do you use your mobile phone(s) for private use, professional use or both?
7. Do you use a fixed line connection?
8. If so, how often per month?
9. On a scale of 1 to 10, how important is (mobile) phone access for you?

A beer for everyone who's kind enough to help me! :hail:

Thanks everyone,

Regards,
Vincent van Baaten


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

1. 31
2. Urban
3. 1
4. Daily +-30mins a day
5. Mtn contract ZAR 750 p/m
6. Both
7. Yes
8. Hardly , have a prepaid card with my lanline use max R50 in a month.
9. 10 - im guessing 10 is most important?


----------



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

*Closing thread*

dear all:

Under Rule 11 of the Terms of Use, which reads as follows:

11. USE OF FORUM THREADS

11.1 In this section a 'forum thread' is defined as multiple postings made on a web page each in response to another. 

11.2 You agree that you will not:

11.2.1 create new forum threads on the same topic, which are considered to be in response to forum threads which have been closed;

11.2.2 attempt to take forum threads off-topic or make off-topic posts within forum threads;

11.2.3 argue the decision of any moderator within a forum thread. Any complaint should be directed at the relevant moderator via private message;

*11.2.4 request personal information from other users nor post any unnecessary personal information about you or any user without their permission;* or

11.2.5 have a signature format greater than 1 line.

Thus, I am closing this thread for violation of the rules.

respectfully yours,

MARC


----------

